

Highly Profitable Mac/iOS Startup Hiring ($300 to $500/day) - throwawayappdev

We are one of the leading developers on the iOS and Mac platforms with dozens of successful apps, adding around one million new users per month and doubling our revenues every quarter.<p>What we want:<p>1. Remote Javascript/HTML/CSS developer<p>2. Remote iOS/Mac developer<p>You need to be:<p>1. Passionate<p>2. Dedicated<p>3. Awesome at what you do<p>If you have strong experience and a portfolio to back yourself up, then please email us at: throwawayappdev@gmail.com<p>Immediate start available.
======
sunkan
Just curious as to why you are using a throw away account? It might be more
convincing to the potential applicants, if they know the company they are
applying to.

